# Es un buen diseño este??



## fdesergio (Jul 3, 2011)

Mirando encontre este diseño de caja de bajos, es de verdad un buen diseño o es solo ostentoso e ineficiente?, que les parece?


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 3, 2011)

Veo medio chica la caja azul como para "bancarse" tanta potencia (digo, tantas vibraciones) aparte, está sostenida por 4 insignificantes parantes metálicos, y tiene 8 Sub-Woofers de andá a saber vos qué potencia (mirá el grosor de los cables jojo).
Lo veo medio improbable. Demasiado expuesto todo, más bien para exposición me parece, pero quién sabe.. 
Eficiente, estoy seguro que NO es 
Aparte, mucho grave, mucho grave, pero para MidRange tiene 2 6x9" nada más  Así que bastante pobre el sonido, y muy lejos de ser Hi-End.
Saludos!!


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 4, 2011)

Esa colocacion enfrentada entre todos si se puede decir que es eficiente?? no se anulan entre ellos??


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2011)

A mi me parece superostentosa y de volumen insuficiente para semejante monstruo. Pero para gustos los colores.

PD. No veo el enganche para el grupo electrógeno de 100kVA para alimentar todo eso ;-)


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 4, 2011)

Bueno en esto para una gran mayoria entra por los ojos (no por los oidos como deberia ser)  creen que entre mas raro y mas ostentoso sonara mejor, espero mas comentarios, gracias, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## wlopez (Jul 4, 2011)

pues no conosco mucho de cajas..pero al ver esas bocinas en frente de de cada una...creo que pierdes el potencia y pierdes finidad..ademas que a la larga dañas con volumen alto...dañas la de enfrnte...
bueno esa en mi opinion...corriganme si me equivoco


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 4, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Esa colocacion enfrentada entre todos si se puede decir que es eficiente?? no se anulan entre ellos??








Cajón Isobárico.

*CAJÓN ISOBÁRICO*

Su funcionamiento se basa en que, mientras un subwoofer se mueve hacia adelante (en fase) el otro se mueve en reversa (fuera de fase), así que el aire en medio de los 2 es constante. El espacio entre los 2 conos deberá ser lo mas pequeño posible, siempre y cuando durante la excursión las suspensiones jamas se toquen entre si.

*VENTAJAS:*
Se necesita litraje muy pequeño. Pues esta pensado para subwoofers que consumen muchos litros de cajón, con este sistema se obtiene el resultado de un subwoofer con dos y menos espacio ocupado.
Al aumentarse el limite térmico no es necesario amplificar con el doble de potencia.
Al ir en paralelo la impedancia se reduce a la mitad, con lo que es menos costosa su amplificación.
*INCONVENIENTES:*
El desembolso económico, teniendo en cuenta la construcción y el uso de dos subwoofers iguales.
Obtenemos el mismo sonido según el tipo de cajón que hagamos, bien sea reflex o sellado. Estando siempre recomendado el sellado.
La sensibilidad puede caer a la mitad, así que es posible que se requiera algo mas de potencia para lograr hacer funcionar a pleno rendimiento el sistema. Esto no tiene porque pasar siempre.
Como hemos visto antes, la impedancia se reduce a la mitad, lo que es una ventaja, pero también es una desventaja si poseemos ya un amplificador y no es estable a esa impedancia.
Calculo de dificultad media, sobre todo por la peligrosidad de que una membrana toque con otra, o con el imán... según su montaje.


Fuente: (Click)


----------

